# Equal-I-Zer Vs Reese Dual Cam



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

I am thinking of purchasing a 323BH and will need to purchase new weight distribution and sway control for the new camper. I have the Reese Dual Cam now and know how that works. I am interested in hearing from folks who have used both and what they prefer, Reese DC or Equalizer. Thanks for you comments and looking forward to hearing which system is preferred.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't think you will find many if any that have used both. Seems that folks pick one or the other and tend to stick with it. I have the Reese Dual Cam and honestly have no interest in changing. It works well for me and I am (as well as the DW) comfortable hooking it up.


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with Bob. Most go one way or the other. I recently switched from a standard Husky round bar WD hitch with two sway controls on our 301BQ. After much research I chose the 12K Equal-i-zer. It is embarrassingly simple to hook up, almost as if I'm forgetting something, however the bigger picture is that the performance is night and day compared to my old setup. Yes, it was loud at first but after speaking with another camper at Cedar Point over the July 4th holiday I lightly greased the head which hushed everything. I'm very pleased with my decision to go with the Equal-i-zer.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Love my Equal-i-zer....... Just get the bracket jackets and its quiet with no grease.

I used to be white knuckle when towing, now I can drive with one finger on the wheel if need be!!!


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

The Equilizer style hitch makes a lot of sense, especially for a trailer under 10,000lbs or so .... Personally, we have and like the Reese Pro Series SC hitch - similar in design to the Equilizer, but, in my opinion, better engineered. It uses the same trunion head and bar ends as some other Reese hitches, but uses square WD bars, and a brake pad like surface instead of chains which provides sway control. Works like a charm, and easy to hook up ...


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

We own a 2012 301BQ and use the 12K Equalizer. I also purchased the jackets this year and they reduced the amount of noise. Picked the Equalizer because I did not want to drill a hole in the frame required for the Reese DC. Both hitches have great reviews, either one will work for you.


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

Something of interest. I just recently purchased the 12k Equalizer, 6/28/13, which came with the new style 'L' pins that retain the WD bars on the tongue brackets. The current 'Jacket' doesn't work with the new pins as there are interference issues with the 'L' pin retainer. Spoke with Progress Mfg yesterday and they have a new jacket design that works with the new pins. They stated availability should be in 5 to 6 weeks.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Since you have a dual cam now, I'd just get the appropriate bars for you new trailer if needed and stay with the dual cam. Both are good systems and have good and bad points, but IMHO if your happy with the dual cam, stay with it. Will likely cost way less than a whole new equalizer setup.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Still not sure what path I am going to decide yet, but all of the information sure helps me make an informed decision.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I have the 312BH and use the Equal-i-zer 12K hitch with the 1200 lb. bars. I purchased the new style bar pins and L bracket pins with the flip latch style retainers and threw the old pins and L brackets in the camper for emergency spares. The set up handles very well.


----------

